# Looking for Inspiration



## WifeandMum (May 21, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm new here & looking for some tips especially from married men.

I've been happily married for 4 years & still very attracted to hubby. That said I've been feeling restless & little bored with our sex life lately. We regularly have sex, both give/receive oral and I'm able to orgasm majority of the time but it is feeling very routine. In the past I've always felt that hubby has had a higher drive than me but this seems to have changed now (he has taken on a lot of responsibilities at work & still contributes at home - I don't think I've ever wanted him more!). When we have previously spiced up our sex life it has always been my husband who took the lead.

I think he would love it if I took on a more dominant role & just took the lead. I fantasize about taking charge in the bedroom & particularly having him masturbate for me to watch but when we go to bed I just can't seem to act on it. We haven't played with any toys in a long time & I think he would be thrilled if I pulled them out but in the moment I freeze up. I'm fantasizing a lot and I guess in the moment I worry it won't impress him as much as I'd like it to. Hubby hasn't never been anything but encouraging toward me but I just can't seem to shake the inhibitions.

Could any married men please share some stories of how your wife has successful seduced you? - Or how you would love for her to do it?
Also I've always been more submissive & love to be submissive, do you think switching between the two roles is realistic? - I'm really looking for some change.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey 

Your hubby expect you to be dominant so what stopping you ?

You fantasize everything but it fail when you have to do it practically, its because you assume that your hubby may not like it.

First things first, stop assuming things as you may end up dissapointed. Take initiative , be adventurous and am sure you’ll enjoy it at the most.

Well, am seperated but yes when I was with my wifey, we both love to have sex in a dense forest where we can only hear birds chearping and whole lot of fresh oxygen.

More on your reply. Till then, cheers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please read the rules for this forum, the Sex In Marriage Forum.

"*NO* Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted."









Sex Section Rules, Please Read This First!


Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion. We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





I am closing this thread.


----------

